# Ants in 5D2



## djmp (Mar 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to remove ants from my 5D2?


----------



## nicku (Mar 15, 2012)

djmp said:


> Can anyone tell me how to remove ants from my 5D2?



the 5D2 is assumed to be weather sealed. how did the ants get in?


----------



## djmp (Mar 15, 2012)

nicku said:


> djmp said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me how to remove ants from my 5D2?
> ...



Through the hinge on the battery compartment. They are now throughout the whole camera.


----------



## Harry Muff (Mar 15, 2012)

Put a grasshopper in there. They hate grasshoppers.






Once they're all gone, stick a bird in there to get the grasshopper out.




Cats are good for dealing with birds, but you might want to consider a small one as, despite being a full-frame camera, it might be a bit tight in there.




Cats hate dogs...


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 15, 2012)

Harry Muff said:


> Put a grasshopper in there. They hate grasshoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 15, 2012)

djmp said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > djmp said:
> ...


Oh no! Hope they haven't built a nest in there!
Ants are repelled by spices like bay leaves and cloves, so you could try surrounding your 5Dii with those :-\
They also supposed to hate orange peel, and chalk, you could try one or more of these, maybe would slowly drive the ants away. You don't want to do anything that will kill the ants inside your camera. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 15, 2012)

djmp said:


> Can anyone tell me how to remove ants from my 5D2?



Ant powder and a trip the Canon service centre afterwards ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> djmp said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me how to remove ants from my 5D2?
> ...


For sure, if you kill the ants in the camera, you will need to send it to Canon, perhaps best to do that anyhow even if you succeed in sending the ants packing just in case they've done some damage.


----------



## GND (Mar 15, 2012)

djmp said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > djmp said:
> ...



Wot? I don't suppose same can happen to the Mk.III through the double card slots?


----------



## tt (Mar 15, 2012)

Hoover? (Vacuum)


----------



## RedEye (Mar 15, 2012)

I would put the camera in a sealed plastic box and fill it full of a neutral non lubricated compressed gas such as nitrogen or co2. Let it sit for a week or two and that should do it. Good luck.


----------



## triggermike (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't do anything which kills the ants in the camera. Open the camera up as much as possible and set it in a protected area, preferrably open to outdoors, and let the ants leave. There's nothing within he camera which should encourage them to stay there.


----------



## Isurus (Mar 15, 2012)

triggermike said:


> Don't do anything which kills the ants in the camera. Open the camera up as much as possible and set it in a protected area, preferrably open to outdoors, and let the ants leave. There's nothing within he camera which should encourage them to stay there.



Agree with this. You could try setting it out with the card door open and spray some sugar water or something next to it. Kill the ants as they come out. Unfortunately, if you do that, you'll have to watch the whole time though as a food source may make them want to make a home in there. Maybe that isn't such a good idea after all...


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd start with calling a Terminix type company and have them set up professional grade bates outside of the camera inside a plastic box or so. Don't even try the stuff you get at the home improvement store.

After that send it to Canon for a check and cleaning.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 15, 2012)

I hear the D800 is ant proof.


----------



## harindugamlath (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.same happened to my brother's 500d some time ago.not much but 3 or 2 ants got inside the body.we removed the lens and waited until they came out. now we keep our gear in airtight containers. If there are too many send it to canon.


----------



## chrisdeckard (Mar 15, 2012)

I was gonna suggest that if you do use a cat to get the bird out, that you use a hairless cat. There will be less to clean up afterwards. You'll already have to deal with feathers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2012)

I would not send it to Canon, but rather call them and ask for help. 

Knowingly sending live insects thru the mail is a crime.

Second, Canon would and should destroy a camera that came in full of live ants, they cannot risk having them spread to other equipment.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 15, 2012)

Get a 5D III, fill it with honey, set it next to the 5DII The Ants will upgrade.


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 15, 2012)

This is the funniest thread I have seen on CR in some time!


----------



## gabriele (Mar 15, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Get a 5D III, fill it with honey, set it next to the 5DII The Ants will upgrade.



I don't know which joke to choose in this post, they're all so freaking hilarious!
Kudos to everybody!!
BTW where do you keep your camera, how many ants do you think are inside and still I don't understand how they manage to get inside if you kept the battery door closed.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 15, 2012)

Gabrielle said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Get a 5D III, fill it with honey, set it next to the 5DII The Ants will upgrade.
> ...



So far my joke has earned me 2 smites, and 0 applause, so the system continues to work well!

On a more serious note, Ants will go in things to explore, but will generally leave if there is no food to be found. So unless there is food inside the camera, they should just leave. I think I might place the camera outside in the sun to encourage the process. And maybe remove a body panel to ease the path out.


----------



## Aperture (Mar 15, 2012)

djmp said:


> Can anyone tell me how to remove ants from my 5D2?




Keep it in the sun for an hour or two, they will all go away


----------



## djmp (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for your light hearted replies, you've managed to put a smile on my face on what has been quite a frustrating day. One question though, I'm not sure I can fit a dog in there to get rid of the hairless cat so should I just leave it next to the camera to grab the cat when it comes out?

A bit more info for those who asked. I'm camping at the moment and it has rained almost constantly. The camera has been left in the car when not in use. I brought it out for some shots then put it down on a camp chair for about 30 mins while doing other things and when I came back there were ants inside. They hadn't nested inside, but I think it may have been their plan. It was the only thing around that was dry and warm.

I didn't want to go through Canon for cleaning them out, the time without my camera is not very desirable. But it may be the best way for piece of mind.

Thanks again for making me smile.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 16, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> I hear the D800 is ant proof.



Nice work I really LOL'd at that one


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

Leave your camera on the counter and put some ant food (poison) near by to attract them until them come out!


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 13, 2012)

Harry Muff said:


> Put a grasshopper in there. They hate grasshoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome haha


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 14, 2012)

Just mail-order an ant-eater.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 14, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Get a 5D III, fill it with honey, set it next to the 5DII The Ants will upgrade.



lol.


----------



## victorwol (Apr 15, 2012)

I think there is a first time for everything..l. Never heard before of something like this... Did you get them off?


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 15, 2012)

Is your camera ant free yet?


----------

